# Nikon DSLR recommendations?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Camera Body:*
I'm thinking of getting a Nikon D70 body. $530 used with 2500 actuations. Is that a good price, or should I keep searching, or maybe just get the new Nikon D80?

*All around Lens:*
What a good all around lens for normal use family photos, daily pics, etc? Looking for recommendations for a good one, and cheaper alternatives.

*Macro Lens:*
For Macro photography I see the 60mm f/2.8 and the 105 f/2.8 macro lens 1:1 are recommended. I will probably go with a 60mm since I hear it does a good enough job?

*External Flash:*
Also how important is getting a SB-800 over a SB-600 external flash?

*Purpose of the camera*:
All around photos of family, vacations, etc. Along with Fish, plant, tank and macro shots.

Thanks for any recommendations,

-John N.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

John, I use the D70s for commercial print work for my company's magazine ads and web page. It's plenty of camera for what most of us do. My 2-cents worth: Don't buy a used consumer-grade DSLR. If this was a first-generation D70, there were some bugs. I paid $680 for our D70s at the local camera shop. That would get you a Nikon USA warranty, plus the ability to use a proper cable release (very important, IMO). The only caveat I would tell you is that the viewfinder takes a bit of getting used to, if you wear glasses like I do. I've never used the standard D70, but have nothing but praise for the "s". We do 2-page magazine ads with it all the time and I just had an image silkscreened onto a 6'X8' banner that looks fantastic. Bite the bullet on the extra $$$ and go with a new "s".

Regarding the macro lens, I prefer the 105mm for film and the 55mm on the DSLR. You should be able to pick up a used Nikkor 60mm f2.8AF on Ebay for about $250, and that's a fantastic lens. Good for family portraiture, as well. 

I use the SB-800, so couldn't comment on the SB-600, but will say that the 800 is a very competent flash. I shoot with studio strobes, so have no use for the "i-TTL" functions. Unless you're wanting to do a lot of work with multiple strobes in this "i" function. I think the 600 would be fine. You will definitely want to invest in a TTL remote cable (check the Nikon catalog; I can't remember which one it is) and some sort of plastic diffuser like the Omni-bounce.

I have heard that the 18-70mm kit lens that is available with this camera is good, though haven't used it personally. You will want something liek that for family shots, etc. I think that you's be all set with a D70s, a dedicated macro, some sort of consumer zoom lens, and the smart flash with remote cable. Consider a simple tripod, too. Best of luck.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey John, why is that everytime I buy something, you also want to buy the same afterwards?  I just bought a D70 used with a 18-70mm lense(I was told it's an all around lense, which is perfect for family outtings, tanks, and what not.) Now I am saving for a sb 600 flash since the 800 is more expensive.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi John, 

I have a D70S & feel that is a great camera, Have the 18-70mm & use it all the time for photos of the new puppy & my doughters horse, birthday pics, full aquarium shots ect... Also have the 105mm for macro shots of fish , shrimp,flowers ect... really like the 105 as it lets me get good close ups without bieng to close to the tank.

John


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Erik and Bristles* - Thanks so much for that detailed break down, you guys have me set on getting the D70s. Erik, thanks for the heads up on used old generation D70's. I'll consider a new one, but the source of my used one is from a reliable seller from what I can gather. And the camera is only 5 weeks old, and is being sold because of his upgrade to a D80.

*Turtlehead (John) *- Too funny, I didn't know you were looking into cameras too. I've been following the DSLR camera discussions for awhile now. I was waiting for a sudden price drop with the new introduction of the D80 series, but the price didn't drop to where I wanted it to go, so I was torn between the d70 and d80 since the price between each other wasn't too far off. But I think Erik, and Bristles have hit it on the head for me. I wanted an all around camera, with macro shots and large blow up capabilities. And I think the D70 will provide me that.

In terms of* Macro lens*, from what I read, it seems both 60mm f/2.8 and the 105 f/2.8 macro lens 1:1 will suit any of my macro needs. Only difference between the two is the space required away from the object to use each lens optimally. I think I'll let price determine my final decision here.

For the *external flash*, I'm also leaning towards the SB-600 for price reasons. But one thing confused me. For tank shots it's recommended that no flash is used, so do I actually need an extra flash?

For the* All around Lens*, the 18-70mm sounds like it'll do the trick. What's the difference between all the different lens brands and is one recommended over the other i.e. Sigma, Tamron, Nikon? Can someone link me to a a good one, and a good cheap alternative one for this all around lens?

Thanks again everyone,

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

A flash is used instead of the light on top of the tank. It provides way more light.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

John N. said:


> For the* All around Lens*, the 18-70mm sounds like it'll do the trick. What's the difference between all the different lens brands and is one recommended over the other i.e. Sigma, Tamron, Nikon? Can someone link me to a a good one, and a good cheap alternative one for this all around lens?
> 
> Thanks again everyone,
> 
> -John N.


I would go with the Nikkor. I doubt that the Tamron or Sigma equivalent would be much cheaper. There likely is little difference in terms of real-world performance, but for continuity's sake, it would make more sense to just get one of these kits from Nikon and be done with it. Best of luck.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

There's very little difference between the D70 and D70s. The differences are: 
1) Larger LCD: D70 is 1.8" and the D70s is 2.0"
2) Cable release: D70 doesn't have one (doesn't really matter since the ML-L3 remote trigger is only $20 new and you're not tethered to it)

Other than those two, both cameras are basically the same (just make sure that the D70 has the newest firmware).

2500 actuations on the camera is really nothing. The shutter is rated at around 50,000 so the camera is relatively new. 

Macro lens. Both lenses are great and I own both (60mm f/2.8D and the 105mm f/2.8D AFS VR). Used to own the older 105mm without VR and that was a great lens also. Which one you go with will really depend on how much you want to spend and also what size objects you're working with. The 105mm will help with smaller objects, when you have a deeper tank. Otherwise, the 60mm will do the same thing with the shorter working distance. Another great macro lens is the Tamron 90mm f/2.8 Di.

For full tank shots, you don't need to use any flash. Just place the camera on the tripod and just shoot. 

Go with the Nikon 18-70mm. Tamron has a 17-55mm f/2.8 that is better and faster, but it's also nearly twice the price of the Nikon 18-70mm. Not much into Sigma lenses myself since they tend to have a color cast to them.


----------

